# Bonding with an adult tegu



## herpgirl2510 (May 8, 2011)

I was hoping for some tips Thanks.


----------



## Bobby1220 (May 8, 2011)

Id love to have some insight to this aswell


----------



## Rhetoric (May 8, 2011)

I would think it to be similar to a juvie. One of the things I tend to do is go into a room and let them roam around. Usually they ignore me at first but after a little bit they're all crawling up my legs trying to get on my lap, shoulders, head, any body part that isn't theirs lol.


None of mine are adults, 2 of them will be 2 this summer, the third will be 1 this summer


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 23, 2011)

I have tried all the methods I can read about. Bogart still can't stand if I try and even pet him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 23, 2011)

_Give it time,... he's still settling in and has to get to know you,..it hasn't even been a month yet. At the same time be willing to accept the fact that he could always be this way. You don't really know how often he was handled with his previous owner and he just might not be a touchy feely kind of tegu but more stand offish. So adjusting and working with him may have to be more on his terms.

Only time will tell._


----------



## slideaboot (May 23, 2011)

Time....

Time...

Time...

You can't rush it, no matter how much you WANT your tegu to be cool with you. Especially with adults, you could be looking at months and months--depending on when the tegu, of course. If it's worth it to you, put in the time...


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 24, 2011)

Ah Patience I know that is not my strongest suit but I am working on it .


----------

